# How to Repair a battery terminal



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Good deal. I don't have lead anymore but had a few meltdowns. I simply drilled and tapped a 5/16 stud into the remains and hoped for the best. Not as good as your repair but it worked without further issues.


----------



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you very much. I hope to be lead free one day when I can afford it. probably within the next six years I gotta save for the batteries and a new charger.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, good result with the repair. Happened to me many times, I assume because of using contactors only with stepped voltages. I assume that the amps drawn is too much for the posts. What was the reason for your meltdown ?( your battery, not you personally)


----------



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

poprock1 said:


> Hi, good result with the repair. Happened to me many times, I assume because of using contactors only with stepped voltages. I assume that the amps drawn is too much for the posts. What was the reason for your meltdown ?( your battery, not you personally)



Loose battery terminal caused my melt down. I usually check them when I water them.


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

You should make a youtube video of this. How do you keep the lead from pouring out in between the silicone and the wood?


----------



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

Snakub said:


> You should make a youtube video of this. How do you keep the lead from pouring out in between the silicone and the wood?


I made the wooden mold shaped to fit the existing battery post platform. The silicone was for seepage. When in doubt pour water under the mold after the pour. The lead cools down fast anyway. 

I will make a video for you tube. I am moving this month and everything is just a mess. But thank you for the reply.


----------

